# Human Resource Manager - 132311



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anybody let me know how much experience required for getting experience points into Human Resource Manager - 132311 ?

Please explain me after that i will start my Skill Assessment....

Because my current occupation 223111 (Human Resource Adviser) is removed from the STSOL list....


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

AIM publishes the criteria on their website: https://www.aim.com.au/migration/criteria

You must have at least 3 years managing at least 3 subordinate managers, each of whom must have at least 3 subordinates. So your experience must be in quite a senior role to qualify.


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Maggie,

Thanks for your reply..

Regards,
Sam



Maggie-May24 said:


> AIM publishes the criteria on their website: https://www.aim.com.au/migration/criteria
> 
> You must have at least 3 years managing at least 3 subordinate managers, each of whom must have at least 3 subordinates. So your experience must be in quite a senior role to qualify.


----------



## reachresha (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi, 

I have 8.5 years of experience in Human resource. On AIM website they are mostly referring to 10 yrs experience. 
So is the 10 yrs experience minimum requirement to apply for AIM?

Secondly, I am handling team since last 4 years and have hierarchy of 12 people under me including 3 managerial level people.
Will that suffice to apply for AIM?

Thanks.


----------



## 1mysteriouslife (Apr 1, 2014)

*Assessment*



reachresha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 8.5 years of experience in Human resource. On AIM website they are mostly referring to 10 yrs experience.
> So is the 10 yrs experience minimum requirement to apply for AIM?
> ...


Few requirements include
1. You should be reporting to the CEO of the company
2. Have 3 managerial level people reporting into you and those who have at least 3 more more employees reporting into them
3. AIM is pretty rigid about experience requirements. They need 10 years.
4. They need detailed JD of you and all your reporting managers in addition to the Org charts


----------

